# Raleigh Record i just picked up.



## pedal-pusher (Jun 1, 2013)

I just picked this up. traded a guy for a gas pressure washer i found in the garbage that was perfectly fine besides changing the gas.. Anyways, i seen the other raleigh records before but never seen this one.. and been searching for a week online to get more info out and see the worth but only seen a beat up frame on ebay.

This biike is 100% orignal it has been hanging on a guys wall since the early 80s. chrome is great and shiny and the bike is spotless besides the very few scratches .. i would say 1-10 this is a 8.5 in my eyes. just because of the tires and the scratches.. 

anyone know more about this bike and the worth? and if interested maybe can work something out.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 10, 2013)

no interested in buying your bike, but looks near-mint (kinda of a shame - I think you're supposed to ride them)
dates to early 80s 

http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/catalogs/1985/pages/3.html

value is about $200


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Apr 30, 2014)

I might take it off your hands.

-AJ


----------

